# Forest View Villas



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

For Jon1:

Jon, I am wondering what you know about Forest View Villas. They indicated to me that in the range of $85,000, they can offer me 3 bedroom, 2 bath homes with heated water and air-conditioning with a 45 year lease. That includes the SMBA 10% fee.

I know you live in a different area. I am just looking for your opinion on the Forest View Villas. I know it is a little bit farther away than where you live, but that is OK, because of the availability of the longer-term lease.

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

LarryM said:


> For Jon1:
> 
> Jon, I am wondering what you know about Forest View Villas. They indicated to me that in the range of $85,000, they can offer me 3 bedroom, 2 bath homes with heated water and air-conditioning with a 45 year lease. That includes the SMBA 10% fee.
> 
> ...


Larry,

Forest View Villas is between Binictican (where I live) and the El Kabayo stables. The units are typically 1/2 the size of a unit found in Binictican or Kalayaan. For the price of a place in Binictican, you can usually only get a one bedroom in Forest View. Most of their units are not renovated yet. The ones that are, are duplexes, 2 units upstairs and 2 units on the bottom. There are some advertising a little extra space as they have added 5M extensions of space on the back of the unit. Also, I find the carports barely large enough for my L200 to fit in. You will find where they have combined some of the upper or lower units to make a "suite". That would put it comparable to the living space you can have just around the corner in Binictican. They mostly do the weekend/vacation type rentals.

The only advantage on Forest View is that they offer some financing (paid in full within 2 years). Typically half or 1/4 down, paid quarterly until paid off.

Also, the SBMA Fee for long-term leases is 5% not 10%. When purchasing the lease rights there are other charges (notorization, transfer of lease rights, etc.) that should total around $200 or so if I remember correctly.

Hope this helps,

Jon


----------

